# Just lanced my cat....??



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

My poor 12 year old cat....he must have gotten bit or something...I noticed his face looked swollen and upon further inspection he had an infection in his upper cheek. My daughter and I were able to lance and drain it.....he didn't like that much  but then I cleaned it with peroxide. I started him on Tylan 200 at 1/2 cc ...he weighs 12 lbs.I gave this IM in the spot the vets always use between the shoulders. I plan on doing twice a day for three days and go from there...

Any suggestions on duration? No offense to anyone but I do not need to hear...go to the vet....I cannot, so I do what I can myself.

Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Sounds like you are doing everything the vet would do. Good luck and hope he heals quickly


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I need to live closer to you! I don't do well on things like lancing, etc. You would most likely be cheaper than the vet.:lol: Although my vet is super and very reasonably priced...and he laughs at me all the time.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you have it covered.


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Sounds like either a sinus infection or tooth abcess. Tooth abcess, the tooth will need to be pulled and cleaned out. Sinus infection, unfortunately, cats, especially older cats are incredibly difficult to treat for due to the way their sinuses are built, antibiotics don't penetrate the area well. For 12, the tooth infection isn't a big deal, if the tooth is removed. Sinus infection can be a killer, dealt with that in a 16 yr old and unfortunately, we did loss him to that. Otherwise, you are doing what you need to be doing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It looks more to be trauma....like he got bit...he has one area on the top of his head, the other is on the upper cheek kinda by his ear...that is the spot I drained....but no doubt he has some tooth issues at 12...he eats fine however.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

kccjer said:


> I need to live closer to you! I don't do well on things like lancing, etc. You would most likely be cheaper than the vet.:lol: Although my vet is super and very reasonably priced...and he laughs at me all the time.


Lol...I hate it but I have to do it...my daughter was holding him and gagging at the idea of it and the smell...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should I do 7 days antibiotics?


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

At least you got your daughter to hold it! Mine wouldn't....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would definitely do a full course of antibiotics.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I would personally do 7 days of antibiotic. Mainly because of bacteria resistance...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol....yeah,she does well with it. She also holds hens if they get bumblefoot and need surgery


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should I do twice a day for the week?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would. You really want the level of antibiotic to stay up.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

sounds good, thanks guys....


----------



## LGFarm (May 30, 2013)

Personally, 10 - 14 days, twice a day. If it is a bite, there are a lot of extra germs in those kinds of wounds. We don't need to treat a lot of them, but if they need to be treated, treat the daylight out of it, so it heals.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Alright...I'll do ten days...thanks LG


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

i don't have anything to add except that the title of the thread made me laugh! (i was picturing you dressed up as a knight....impaling your cat with a lance, medieval style!). lol

wishing your cat a speedy recovery!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> My poor 12 year old cat....he must have gotten bit or something...I noticed his face looked swollen and upon further inspection he had an infection in his upper cheek. My daughter and I were able to lance and drain it.....he didn't like that much  but then I cleaned it with peroxide. I started him on Tylan 200 at 1/2 cc ...he weighs 12 lbs.I gave this IM in the spot the vets always use between the shoulders. I plan on doing twice a day for three days and go from there...
> 
> Any suggestions on duration? No offense to anyone but I do not need to hear...go to the vet....I cannot, so I do what I can myself.
> 
> Thanks for any suggestions!


Anytime I've had a cat with an abscess it was 2 weeks on clavimox or an equivalent. Human treatment for infections/abscessed teeth/etc are also always 2 weeks minumum.

Stephanie, I fully understand about not being able to afford the vet, but I feel I would be remiss if I didn't remind you that an infection/abscess in the head region is really close to sinuses and also the brain. Be careful and aggressive with treatment. If I were in the position of having to treat my cat for something like this, I think I would go with long-acting penicillin if possible simply because it has a higher margin of error and can be safely overdosed by a couple of cc's - at least as far as I know. It might hedge your bet, but I don't know that for a fact.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Did you want to look for two sets of puncture wounds ? Cat fights are can be really serious cause of all the bacterias involved.
Look for two sets of punctures on his head/face. You may want to add a drain to the wound so it can drain the rest of the puss out. Once you have a drain in then you can flush and irrigate the wound better.
Using peroxide too much can damage good tissue. If you can get hold of a surgical scrub or some chlorhex that would be better.
EVen some povidone diluted to a weak tea color would work nicely.
A drain can be fashioned from a latex glove that has been sterilized as best as you can. Turn one inside out ,cut one of the fingers off and soak it in some surgical scrub or the like. If you know how to stitch , even better. One end sticks out each opening you are flushing. One stitch on each side. Its not as bad as it sounds , believe me. If you can't put a drain in , worse case you will have to re open the two holes every time you flush it out. The reason for the drain is that it stays open and doesn't heal from the outside and shut in the bad bacteria. Good luck and I hope kitty recovers quickly for you


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys! I will be doing further inspection today, and will update what I see...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok, had a chance to really look at it....it almost looks like he got partially scalped?? The area on the top of his head is scabby, so I left it there as I think it needs protection. The other part I drained by is ear, the swelling is gone. I drained it again and got much less stuff and it was somewhat bloody, but looked better. He didn't fuss at all while I was touching it today  So overall it is looking good....

I have no idea how this cat did this though....it looks like he has a "flap" of skin on top of his head, but I can't be sure since I do not want to pull it off...it looks too deep for that. The area looks clean though, just scabbed back over ...hard to explain but all I can think of is he sliced the top of his head somehow...he is acting fine and eating well today.
Will keep doing the antibiotics for 12 more days....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Here is a pic of my cat...this pic is a few years old...and one of him as a kitten 12 years ago


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww , he is so cute ! I LOVE orange cats 
He looks like my cat Mouse that I had when I was young ! I miss that boy , he was such a funny , silly cat


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Orange cats seem to be the most laid back as a rule....at least in my experience...
But check out his "tail"  He was playing with my other cats tail...since he didn't have one of his own lol...he lived to be 14..he disappeared last year


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww , cute  That is such a cute picture ! So sorry he disappeared 
Your right , they are very laid back. My Mouse was such a funny guy , he had the best personality in the world ( IMO )  He was extremely entertaining , lol.
He was the only cat that I knew liked water , enough to jump into the pool while chasing bugs , swim to the side , jump out , and do it again ! He was a blast !
Yes folks , cats can swim. Maybe not olympic swimmers , but they can paddle a short distance. Ive seen him do it many times , I think he liked the splash or being airborne , idk , but he was certainly carefree . My ex husband played the drums and he loved to hang out and listen to the band practice


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Laura...I miss him. His name was Thomas. The kids had him for all but their first year of life, so when he was gone, it was really hard. He was a beautiful friend to have  He was very good with kittens too...he acted like a daddy, and would lick them and everything....you couldn't upset that cat if you tried!
Oh ...well if you put him in water he didn't like it! lol....not like your cat!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my one other cat, Otis Spunkmeyer  or Otis for short...he is EXTREMELY laid back! This is a pic of him when he was younger...from last winter..he was on my son.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Update: Tyler is doing very well  A few more days on the Tylan 200 and he's done. You can hardly see anything now on his head, hopefully it will be 100 % back to normal.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

That is awesome :hug: Well done :hi5: Yay for Tyler


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NyGoatMom said:


> Update: Tyler is doing very well  A few more days on the Tylan 200 and he's done. You can hardly see anything now on his head, hopefully it will be 100 % back to normal.


Good deal! I'm glad. :thumbup:


----------

